# Lago d'Iseo -> Lago d'Idro



## swj (10. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

..für unseren AX2010 such ich Möglichkeiten vom Iseosee zum Idrosee zu kommen.

Wircklich fündig bin ich da (ausgenommen recht viel Asfaltanteil) noch nicht geworden.

Hat da jemand einen Link oder Highlight für/auf dieser Strecke?
Oder ist das kompletter Blödsinn?

Danke!


----------



## tintinMUC (10. November 2009)

na ein reiner trail-Tag wird das nicht werden ... vom Iseo-See geht es erst von Pisogne über das Rif Piardi nach Pezzaze runter (Weg 202/330 zumeist Schotter), dann wohl oder übel auf Asphalt die SS345 rauf zum Pso Manivia. Ab dem Cima Ora dann entweder über den 432 runter zum Idro-See oder über den 433 nach Anfo ... beides absolut geile trails - viel Spass :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (11. November 2009)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> dann wohl oder übel auf Asphalt die SS345 rauf zum Pso Manivia.


 
Kannst du mir auch sagen wie "verkehrsreich" diese Strasse ist? 

danke


----------



## tintinMUC (11. November 2009)

swj schrieb:


> Kannst du mir auch sagen wie "verkehrsreich" diese Strasse ist?
> 
> danke


na das wird davon abhaengen, wann du vorbeikommst ... an Feragosto ist da sicher einiges los. Die Strasse von Bovegno zum Pso Manivia ist halt die einzige Verbindung fuer Ausfluegler da rauf. Aber hinter dem Pso Manivia bis zum Idrosee ist es eh sehr viel ruhiger da oben, da man mit dem Auto nicht durchkommt (einfach mal SuFu machen). Es ist keine Autobahn, aber es gibt sicher nettere Strecken zum radeln. Wenn du da rauf willst, musst du da halt durch ... "Strecke machen" - das sind keine 15km und das geht vorbei. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, weil die beiden trails da runter sind der Brueller (guckst du hier zum Bsp)


----------



## freeridealex (11. November 2009)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> na das wird davon abhaengen, wann du vorbeikommst ... an Feragosto ist da sicher einiges los. Die Strasse von Bovegno zum Pso Manivia ist halt die einzige Verbindung fuer Ausfluegler da rauf. Aber hinter dem Pso Manivia bis zum Idrosee ist es eh sehr viel ruhiger da oben, da man mit dem Auto nicht durchkommt (einfach mal SuFu machen). Es ist keine Autobahn, aber es gibt sicher nettere Strecken zum radeln. Wenn du da rauf willst, musst du da halt durch ... "Strecke machen" - das sind keine 15km und das geht vorbei. Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, weil die beiden trails da runter sind der Brueller (guckst du hier zum Bsp)



Klugscheißmodus an. 
 Die Bilder auf die Du verweist zeigen allerdings den 13er Weg vom Mt. Censo nach Anfo. 
Klugscheißmodus aus.


----------



## macduffy (11. November 2009)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> na ein reiner trail-Tag wird das nicht werden ... vom Iseo-See geht es erst von Pisogne über das Rif Piardi nach Pezzaze runter (Weg 202/330 zumeist Schotter), dann wohl oder übel auf Asphalt die SS345 rauf zum Pso Manivia. Ab dem Cima Ora dann entweder über den 432 runter zum Idro-See oder über den 433 nach Anfo ... beides absolut geile trails - viel Spass :-D



Wenn man Asphalt im Allgemeinen und die SS345 im Besonderen nicht mag, die eine oder andere Schiebestrecke nicht scheut, dann kann man auch vom Rif. Piardi über den "Sentiero tre Valli" zum Manivia gelangen.
Einen vollständigen Track  "S3V" findest Du unter
http://www.garda-gps.de/track_sent_GL.html
Gruß
Macduffy


----------



## on any sunday (11. November 2009)

Eine Alternative wäre die SS 669 ab Breno bzw. Prestine, relativ wenig befahrene Paßstraße, besonders unter der Woche. Guckst du hier ab 2:45 Min. Die Durchfahrt, ab 18:45 Min, für Autos ab dem Croce Domini zum Passo Spina ist übrigens wieder frei, vielen Wagen wirst du aber nicht begegnen.  Noch ein paar Bilder aus der Gegend.


----------



## tintinMUC (11. November 2009)

freeridealex schrieb:


> Klugscheißmodus an.
> Die Bilder auf die Du verweist zeigen allerdings den 13er Weg vom Mt. Censo nach Anfo.
> Klugscheißmodus aus.


der 13er heisst auf meiner (alten) Kompasskarte halt 433 ... aber super ist er trotzdem


----------



## freeridealex (12. November 2009)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> der 13er heisst auf meiner (alten) Kompasskarte halt 433 ... aber super ist er trotzdem



Yep, da stimme ich Dir voll zu.


----------



## swj (12. November 2009)

Erstmal, danke

Also schaut's so aus :
Mte. Maniva ist ok und dann über den Passo Spina hinüber zum Idrosee (und am besten den 13'er runter) - hätte ich auch so ins Auge gefasst.

Aber den Iseo See kann ich mir sparen wenn ich eine bessere Variante vom Norden kommend finde, oder doch irgendein Highlight in der Gegend?


----------



## macduffy (12. November 2009)

swj schrieb:


> oder doch irgendein Highlight in der Gegend?



Die Dezzo-Schlucht (Via mala) - fahrtechnisch keine Herausforderung, aber
optisch spektakulär.
Gruß
Macduffy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3303 (15. November 2009)

Die Verbindungsstraße Maniva-Anfo ist übrigens seit diesem Sommer wieder für Autos offen.
Ein Higlight, welches vom Maniva und ach vom Croce-Domini aus zu erreichen ist, allerdings nicht MTB-technisch, ist dort sicher dies hier:
http://www.sommerschi.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1486
Allerdings ist die Station offenbar mittlerweile wieder abgesperrt.
(Für Farbphotos im Bericht einige Diskussionsbeiträge weiter herunterscrollen)


----------



## swj (16. November 2009)

3303 schrieb:


> Ein Higlight, welches vom Maniva und ach vom Croce-Domini aus zu erreichen ist, allerdings nicht MTB-technisch


 
Na, da hoffe ich, wir habe ein ähnliches Wetter wie du 

Sieht doch schon mal cool aus - und MTB technisch wäre natürlich schön, ist bei uns nicht unbedingt ein "Must have". Zu verkehrsreich mag ichs halt überhaupt nicht.

danke!


----------



## 3303 (17. November 2009)

Da ich leider nur mit dem Auto dort war, kann ich zu den Trails nichts sagen.

Zu den Straßen:
Der Colle dello Zeno von Pisogne rauf ist eine komplett asphaltierte, einspurige Straße mit relativ wenig Betrieb aber auch ohne nennenswerte Aussicht.
Die Straße über Collio zum Giogo del Maniva war dann relativ viel befahren, als wir hoch gefahren sind. Auf der Tre-Valli-Höhenstraße selbst war dann fast nichts los. Der nördliche Teil zum Croce Domini ist größtenteils Schotterpiste mit Schlaglöchern - der Südliche ungefähr zwischen Station und Maniva breit und asphaltiert.

http://www.mapplus.ch?x=823744&y=83651&zl=12

Vielleicht ist es ja bereits bekannt, aber der weg von Artogne rauf zum Monte Muffetto und Monte Crestoso könnte interessant sein.
Das sind allerdings 2000hm. (wäre mir derzeit zuviel, aber ich plane ja auch keine Transalp 
Über den Zustand muss die Tatsache, dass er in der Karte hier eingezeichnet ist, allerdings nichts aussagen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur ein verblockter Wanderweg ist oder sogar ein Fahrweg???
Landschaftlich dürfte die Strecke über die einsamen Höhenrücken aber traumhaft sein.
Vielleicht könnte man dann vom Monte Colombine kurz die tre-Valli-Straße nach Norden, vorbei am Troposcatter über den Giogo Della Bala fahren und dann rechts runter nach Bagolino den strichliert dargestellten Weg?
Leider habe ich auch hier keine Ahnung vom Zustand.
Wie dem auch sei. Irgendwie fasziniert mich die Gegend und die Alpensüdrandstimmung dort auf diesen Gipfeln....


----------



## macduffy (17. November 2009)

3303 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es ja bereits bekannt, aber der weg von Artogne rauf zum Monte Muffetto und Monte Crestoso könnte interessant sein.
> Das sind allerdings 2000hm. (wäre mir derzeit zuviel, aber ich plane ja auch keine Transalp
> Über den Zustand muss die Tatsache, dass er in der Karte hier eingezeichnet ist, allerdings nichts aussagen.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das nur ein verblockter Wanderweg ist oder sogar ein Fahrweg???
> Landschaftlich dürfte die Strecke über die einsamen Höhenrücken aber traumhaft sein.


Bis Pian di Montecampione (1660) Asphalt (Skizirkus).
Weiter zum Mt. Splaza auf Schotter (1800).
da ist man man dann schon auf der Via 3V und kann Richtung Norden zum Mt. Muffetto.
Alternativ vom Pian di Montecampione auf Schotterstraße unterhalb des Mt. Muffetto vorbei in westlicher Richtung bis man nahe am Via 3V ist, den man im Austiegt ca. 30 hm erreicht.
Gruß
Macduffy


----------



## swj (1. Februar 2010)

Ist jemand schon mal vom Forte di Cima Ora über den Steig Nummer 4 (Kompass 103) Richtung Nord/Ost hinüber gefahren??


----------



## macduffy (1. Februar 2010)

swj schrieb:


> Ist jemand schon mal vom Forte di Cima Ora über den Steig Nummer 4 (Kompass 103) Richtung Nord/Ost hinüber gefahren??


Vorweg: gefahren bin ich nur bis zum Forte. Trotzdem ein paar Hinweise.
Die besagte Karte ist schon etwas betagt; besser ist "Valle Sabbia alta" 1:35.000; die Wege wurden übrigens umbenannt: was in K103 als "4" bezeichnet wird; ist jetzt
a) 432 - vom Forte über Mt.Breda zur Sant. del Partena
b) 404 - vom Rif.Baremone durchs Valle Lunga nach Bagolino.
letzterer dürfte abwärts weitgehend fahrbar sein.
Du meist aber den 432; das ist ein Steig immer über den Kamm des Mt.Breda und Mt.Suello; sieht bis R.delle Pozze sehr nach schieben aus.
Einen guten Eindruck (auch ohne Italienisch Kentnisse) liefern BdB (bikers di Brescia):
http://www2.on-ice.it/onice/viewtopic.php?t=6194&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=&sid=a3f92e4c4f4c361e5824ceab373b86a3
Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (1. Februar 2010)

Heh! - Super Link
Das lasse ich gleich mal übersetzen 

grazie mille


----------



## swj (2. Februar 2010)

macduffy schrieb:


> Du meist aber den 432; das ist ein Steig immer über den Kamm des Mt.Breda und Mt.Suello; sieht bis R.delle Pozze sehr nach schieben aus.
> Einen guten Eindruck (auch ohne Italienisch Kentnisse) liefern BdB (bikers di Brescia):
> http://www2.on-ice.it/onice/viewtop...ghlight=&sid=a3f92e4c4f4c361e5824ceab373b86a3
> Ciao


 
Also laut Übersetzung haben die BdB Jungs nicht "sehr" geflucht.
Ich werde im aber noch ein Briefchen schreiben, vielleicht hat er nähere Infos + GPS
Wir kommen ja vom Passo Maniva und würden uns daher das Valle della Berga sparen.

Leider habe ich nur die Kompass 103 aber die Kalibrierung habe ich halbwegs hinbekommen und von Breno bis zum IdroSee wirds wohl reichen. Aus leidvoller Erfahrung bin ich mit den Kompass Karten sehr vorsichtig ;-)


----------



## macduffy (2. Februar 2010)

swj schrieb:


> Also laut Übersetzung haben die BdB Jungs nicht "sehr" geflucht.
> Ich werde im aber noch ein Briefchen schreiben, vielleicht hat er nähere Infos + GPS
> Wir kommen ja vom Passo Maniva und würden uns daher das Valle della Berga sparen.
> 
> Leider habe ich nur die Kompass 103 aber die Kalibrierung habe ich halbwegs hinbekommen und von Breno bis zum IdroSee wirds wohl reichen. Aus leidvoller Erfahrung bin ich mit den Kompass Karten sehr vorsichtig ;-)



Die weiter oben erwähnte Karte "Valle Sabbia" kann man übers Internet kaufen. Wenn Du GPS hast, solltest Du Dir die "Garda Lessinia" besorgen, da ist der Pfad bereits eingezeichnet (die Bez. 404 stimmt nur teilweise; ist aber in der nächsten Version korrigiert). Einen Track oder Route kannst Du dann nach Gusto leicht zusammenklicken.


----------



## swj (2. Februar 2010)

macduffy schrieb:


> Die Dezzo-Schlucht (Via mala)


 
Fährt man da die 294 und umfährt nur den Tunnel über die alte Strasse, oder ist das die blaupunktierte auf der K103?

Würde mir nämlich sehr gut ins Konzept passen

danke


----------



## macduffy (2. Februar 2010)

swj schrieb:


> Fährt man da die 294 und umfährt nur den Tunnel über die alte Strasse, oder ist das die blaupunktierte auf der K103?
> 
> Würde mir nämlich sehr gut ins Konzept passen
> 
> danke


Gemeint war hier tatsächlich di SS294 (unter Umfahrung der neueren Tunnel).
Wenn man danach noch die Via 3V angehen will, sollte man vorher nicht zu viel Zeit verschwenden.
Neben der blau punktierten Strecke über S. Bartolomeo, Fornaci gibt es noch westlich der Schlucht eine Piste über Padone, aber landschaftlich spektakulärer als diese Wege ist sicher die Via Mala.


----------



## swj (3. Februar 2010)

Zwischen Iseo See und Comersee siehts mit meinen Kartenmaterial sehr schlecht aus (nur die alte IGM).
Hat da jemand Tipps?


----------



## macduffy (3. Februar 2010)

swj schrieb:


> Zwischen Iseo See und Comersee siehts mit meinen Kartenmaterial sehr schlecht aus (nur die alte IGM).
> Hat da jemand Tipps?


Man könnte evtl. hier fündig werden:
http://ecommerce.escursionista.it/search_index.asp?dove=3&key=Ingenia ecommerce.escursionista.it

Dann gäbe es noch:
http://www.cartoguide.it/ www.cartoguide.it/ - sehr italienisch - viel Flash wenig Info


----------



## swj (7. Februar 2010)

swj schrieb:


> Also laut Übersetzung haben die BdB Jungs nicht "sehr" geflucht.
> Ich werde im aber noch ein Briefchen schreiben, vielleicht hat er nähere Infos + GPS


 
Zur Info, ich hab jetzt aus dem italienischen MTB Forum die Antwort bekommen.
Vom Fort bis zum Monte Breda  ist mit 20 Minuten schieben (Hälfte tragen) zu rechnen. Vom Monte Breda ist dann ein recht ausgesetztes Stück (sieht man auch auf den Bildern) schiebend hinunter zu bewältigen. Danach soll es sehr flowig bis zu Ziel am Idro See gehen.

Na, schaun ma amol ;-)


----------



## tri4me (18. August 2011)

swj schrieb:


> Fährt man da die 294 und umfährt nur den Tunnel über die alte Strasse, oder ist das die blaupunktierte auf der K103?
> 
> Würde mir nämlich sehr gut ins Konzept passen
> 
> danke



Aktuelle Info:
Die Umfahrung des großen Tunnel ist abgerutscht und nicht mehr passierbar!

Die Umfahrung der beiden anderen Tunnel ist zur Zeit wg. Bauarbeiten gesperrt.


----------



## herrmann (30. August 2011)

3303 schrieb:


> Die Verbindungsstraße Maniva-Anfo ist übrigens seit diesem Sommer wieder für Autos offen.
> Ein Higlight, welches vom Maniva und ach vom Croce-Domini aus zu erreichen ist, allerdings nicht MTB-technisch, ist dort sicher dies hier:
> http://www.sommerschi.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1486
> Allerdings ist die Station offenbar mittlerweile wieder abgesperrt.
> (Für Farbphotos im Bericht einige Diskussionsbeiträge weiter herunterscrollen)


Bin vor drei Wochen von Anfo nach Maniva gefahren, mir kamen dauernd fette LKW entgegen, die Strasse ist zwar ganz nett mit vielen Kurven, aber eine Herausforderung ist das nicht gerade. Das Seeufer am Idrosee ist aber überall recht steil, sodas es dort nicht viele Trais zum See gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swj (1. September 2011)

herrmann schrieb:


> sodas es dort nicht viele Trais zum See gibt



fahr mal die:
http://schwemberger.at/html/7__tag.htm (Monte Breda - Idrosee)
http://schwemberger.at/html/8__tag.htm 

...und dann kannst du noch die "133 Kehren" machen...

Schaun was du dann sagst


----------



## on any sunday (1. September 2011)

Ich bin den Trail vom Monte Breda zum Idro See im Juni gefahren, sehr fein. Die Bilder geben es in etwa wieder, aber für Menschen mit Höhenproblemen ist er nichts. Im oberen Teil teilweise stark ausgesetzt, eine kleine Schuttreise ist zu überwinden, führt stellenweise über steile Bergwiesen auf handtuchbreiten Trail und verläuft halt den Kamm entlang, links gehts abwärts, rechts lockt die etwas weniger steile Wiese. Dafür entschädigen tolle Blicke auf den Idro See und im Wald ist nur noch Spaß angesagt. 

Das Forte Cima de Oro auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, bis zum Dach fahrbar mit toller Aussicht.


----------



## swj (1. September 2011)

Forte haben wir leider wegen Gewitter im Nacken ausgelassen - aber kann ja noch werden ;-)

Trail einfach nur g........!!!!!


----------



## macduffy (3. September 2011)

swj schrieb:


> fahr mal die:
> http://schwemberger.at/html/7__tag.htm (Monte Breda - Idrosee)
> http://schwemberger.at/html/8__tag.htm


Guter Bericht und schöne Bilder...
Zwei Bemerkungen:
Es handelt sich bei Giogo del Manivia um eine ehemalige ACE Frühwarnanlage der NATO siehe z.B.
http://www.sommerschi.com/forum/reportagen-f8/ein-relikt-des-kalten-krieges-t1486.html
Der Brunnen  mit den 3 Sorten Wasser scheint eine Spezialität der Provinz Brescia zu sein. Genau gleiche Brunnen gibt es auch in Polpenazze und Padanghe am Gardasee.


----------



## mountainbikerit (30. Juli 2013)

Infos und Touren zum Idrosee findet ihr unter www.trails.de im Bikespot Idrosee


----------



## BiesOAS (27. Juli 2015)

Hallo, der Thread kommt zumindest in die nähe meiner Frage, wirkliche Infos gibt auch die Suche leider nicht her.

Gibt es am Idrosee oder auch Comersee auch geguidete Touren, also anbieter bei denen man mit Guide mitfahren kann. Wir wollten an einem der beiden Seen Urlauben und da wir nur 2 oder 3 Tage aufs Bike wollen nicht mehr nach Trails suchen als fahren. Hat jemand Tips für Läden die Bikes nicht nur verleihen sondern auch Touren anbieten?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## McNulty (28. Juli 2015)

BiesOAS schrieb:


> Idrosee oder auch Comersee


Schau dir den Idrosee noch mal an. Eine superschöne Gegend aber jetzt nicht so der Super-Hotspot----im Vergleich zum Comer See


----------



## BiesOAS (28. Juli 2015)

OK Danke, ja es fällt schon auf das dort weniger ist als am Comer, heißt aber ja nicht das es nichts gibt. 
Und alternativ wäre auch eine Adresse eines Bikeshops mit Guides am Comersee interessant, auch da habe ich bisher nichts gefunden!


----------

